# Goblin mini fill screw



## JackalR (4/9/15)

As title suggests looking for a goblin mini fill screw prefably in or around the Pretoria area

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (4/9/15)

Hey. There should be a spare which came with the box?


----------



## JackalR (4/9/15)

There is but I'm not at home


----------



## Rafique (4/9/15)

Golin mini comes with all spares EXCEPT the fill screw, the main one you need

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nooby (4/9/15)

I'm sure I have 1 with the silicone o-ring for it as well.. Will check later


----------



## skola (4/9/15)

This doeasn't help @JackalR right now but there is a spare fill screw and o ring in the box. Just checked.


----------



## Rafique (5/9/15)

I have the lemaga goblin mini clone no spare fill screw


----------



## shabbar (5/9/15)

Rafique said:


> I have the lemaga goblin mini clone no spare fill screw



the UD is the authentic and should have spares


----------



## JackalR (9/9/15)

@shabbar 
I've got the UD and found no spare filler screw. Only spare screws are the post screws and o rings for the glass seals

Luckily after an hours search the screw turned up but note to self don't refill in a car even if you're in a parking lot


----------



## shabbar (9/9/15)

eeeeeeeek , my glass cracked.


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/9/15)

shabbar said:


> eeeeeeeek , my glass cracked.


See.That is what happens when you buy a clone.

And also,I don't think it is made for Clapton Builds.


----------



## shabbar (9/9/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> See.That is what happens when you buy a clone.
> 
> And also,I don't think it is made for Clapton Builds.




 for the price i paid for it i'm not going to complain. works fine no leaks or dry hits. looks and feels like the real thing


----------

